# Honda Rancher Problem



## harper (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a 2001 model Honda Rancher 350ES that has always run like a top with no problems for several years. Well this year it won't idle without going dead, so I'm thinking carb problem, also noticed the exhaust pipe coming out of the cylinder head is glowing red hot while it's running. I checked the plug and it's clean. I hate to drag this thing to Honda and get a big bill but I may not have any choice. Anybody got any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## germag (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds to me like it's running really lean....usually anything glowing hot is an indication of running lean. This can be VERY damaging. Don't run it like that any more. The most likely thing is that the carb is gummed up and the idle circuits as well as at least the pilot jet is clogged. If you don't know how to pull the carb and clean and adjust it, then you'll need to take it to the shop....or maybe you have a friend that knows how?


----------



## franklinm (Oct 4, 2009)

It is this crap there putting in the gas, 10%  alcohol.
You will have to have the carb cleaned, It stop`s up the low jets.


----------



## gtjackson (Oct 5, 2009)

Just had the same type problem with my 07 Rancher with 135 miles. Cranked right up, ran for a few minutes, and shut down. Wouldn't start back up. Turned out to be the carb clogged up. The float valve had to be pulled out with pliers it was in so tight. I actually have the valve, looks like it was in battery acid it was so corroded. Now I make sure the gas i put in is premium and I add Stabil to the gas. If yours clogged like mine, it gonna need a tear down and cleaning of the carb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2009)

Had to have my carb cleaned this year for the first time on my 99' Recon. Also, clean your spark arrestor more frequently, and use a fuel stabilizer and octane booster from now on. This new fuel they are using is horrible for engines.


----------



## harper (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas for all the help.


----------



## germag (Oct 8, 2009)

gtjackson said:


> Just had the same type problem with my 07 Rancher with 135 miles. Cranked right up, ran for a few minutes, and shut down. Wouldn't start back up. Turned out to be the carb clogged up. The float valve had to be pulled out with pliers it was in so tight. I actually have the valve, looks like it was in battery acid it was so corroded. Now I make sure the gas i put in is premium and I add Stabil to the gas. If yours clogged like mine, it gonna need a tear down and cleaning of the carb.



?? A carb on an '07? My '07 Rancher is fuel injected.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 8, 2009)

germag said:


> ?? A carb on an '07? My '07 Rancher is fuel injected.



I think the 400s are carb, 420s are FI.


----------



## LJay (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm with Scooter, get your manual out and clean the spark arrestor per instructions.


----------



## gtjackson (Oct 9, 2009)

germag said:


> ?? A carb on an '07? My '07 Rancher is fuel injected.



They must have changed it out in later 07 models or 08, but I looked at the paperwork to make sure, and mine is a 07 420 Rancher AT, and definitely has a carb that clogged up, and I have the corroded float valve needle to prove it!


----------



## germag (Oct 9, 2009)

gtjackson said:


> They must have changed it out in later 07 models or 08, but I looked at the paperwork to make sure, and mine is a 07 420 Rancher AT, and definitely has a carb that clogged up, and I have the corroded float valve needle to prove it!



Dang! Just when I thought I had it figured out. 

I was curious enough to Google it and found that they actually did have 2 different engines for the Ranchers in 2007. The manual transmission models got a new engine in 2007...a 420cc liquid cooled, fuel injected engine. The automatic transmission models got a 398cc air cooled, carbureted engine. One really cool thing they did with those carburetors (that I've never seen before) was to put a bowl heater on them to help with cold weather starting..

But you have a _420cc_ carbureted AT... I didn't find that one yet. All I've been able to find is the Rancher 400 AT.


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Had the same problem as you and it was a gummed up carburetor. I cleaned it and changed the plug and all is well. The most common mistake most people make is adjusting the idle with a cold engine. After you get everything cleaned you will want to ride the four wheeler for 5 or 10 minutes before adjusting your idle.


----------

